# Corrupt Stack Error



## Ryan81 (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a lab with 13 G4's and all have 10.2.3 or 10.2.4. Not all are updated so far. Different ones keep getting Currupt Stack errors.   It is when it gets a full screen of black background with white text. Has anyone else had this happen?
I have found one article on Apples site but it was not much help.


----------



## toobiloo (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes, I have corrupt stack errors due to my installing a pioneer DVR-105.  It fails to sleep properly. Athread at Apple forums: http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@66.ubv2aboFiaD.8@.3bbcfa14

That is my problem, maybe yours too.


----------

